# help with moca



## cwicomputers (Jan 9, 2016)

ota antenna
tivo bolt
cable modem 
3 mini

want to hard wire ether net from router to bolt

and use moca with coax for mini 

can come one ether explain or draw me picture how to hook it up

talked to tivo support and they confused me even more


----------



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501722

Lots of info and pictures. But it is a good starting point. I just did it and it went well after reading that. My summary would be:

1. Connect the equipment
2. Setup BOlt to create the MOCA network (Basically makes tivo act as a router within the Coax network and bridges between the Coax and the Ethernet.
3. Ensure the mini and Bolt are activated with Tivo
4. Ensure the Bolt connected to the service so it KNOWS that the Mini is in your account
5. Tell Tivo Mini to use MOCA

Step #1 is where you need the pictures so I will let you figure it out from the link I put here. You do not need a MOCA adapter if you are using a bolt and a Mini as they have MOCA already.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Depends which coax feed the Mini is sharing... the OTA feed or the internet feed?

If the Mini is sharing the OTA coax, use jhermit's instructions.

If the Mini is on the same coax as the internet feed you'll need to connect a moca adapter to the router/modem as shown in the first photo of the above link.


----------



## huzzah3579 (Jan 11, 2016)

I want to try the TIVO mini (for bedroom) but want to make sure i understand what you guys have said so far. Currently, I have a TV BOLT in my living room that uses an OTA antenna feed (splitter also takes a feed to my bedroom). My BOLT is connected to a router via Ethernet and the router is connected to my ISP/Modem via coax. If I understand what you have said, if I connect the mini to my OTA antenna coax feed (shared by splitter with my BOLT) and then enable Moca on BOTH the BOLT and the mini -the mini will work? It works thru the antenna coax somehow with the BOLT getting to the internet via ethernet/router and the mini getting info via the BOLT/antenna coax?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

huzzah3579 said:


> I want to try the TIVO mini (for bedroom) but want to make sure i understand what you guys have said so far. Currently, I have a TV BOLT in my living room that uses an OTA antenna feed (splitter also takes a feed to my bedroom). My BOLT is connected to a router via Ethernet and the router is connected to my ISP/Modem via coax. If I understand what you have said, if I connect the mini to my OTA antenna coax feed (shared by splitter with my BOLT) and then enable Moca on BOTH the BOLT and the mini -the mini will work? It works thru the antenna coax somehow with the BOLT getting to the internet via ethernet/router and the mini getting info via the BOLT/antenna coax?


Yep, that's a super easy setup since the Mini and Bolt are sharing the same coax feed.

With the Bolt connected by ethernet, in the network settings you'll tell the Bolt to create a moca network, and then the Mini will be able to connect to it. That's all it takes.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

You should attach a MoCA PoE filter to the input of the splitter, so that the coax from the antenna connects to the other side of the PoE filter.

Here's a $5 PoE w/ free shipping.


----------



## huzzah3579 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yep- already read why we need to do that and I already have bought one but thank you for the link and for adding the info for people that read this in the future ~! I ordered the TIVO mini today and look forward to hooking all this up and seeing it work very soon.


----------



## huzzah3579 (Jan 11, 2016)

sooo...I got my Tivo mini today and so I installed the POE filter right at the Antenna output (right at the entry point of signal coming into the house) and I enabled Moca on BOLT DVR and the Mini. I was troubleshooting why I did not have sound when I lost signals from the antenna to BOTH Bolt and the Mini. Looks like my 7 day old amplifier is dead and blocking the signal. 
Here was my setup:
antenna>>POE filter>>amplifier>>splitter (verizon moca 2-way splitter, 1.6Ghz)>>to bedroom and living room.

Did the moca burn out the amplifier? Should I change things and have the POE filter between the amp and the splitter (to prevent Moca from coming into the output of the amp) ?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Moca shouldn't have hurt anything, but it would probably be ideal to place the filter on the output of the amp, just to keep the amp entirely out of the moca network.

If you still have problems after the change, how necessary is the amp for your setup? Having just two feeds shouldn't hurt the strength too much.


----------



## huzzah3579 (Jan 11, 2016)

After talking with amp folks - it seems the Moca did fry the front end as the moca uses RF and the amp does not like having that forced down its throat LOL. I will need to put the POE in front of the amp so that it does not allow the Moca network to proceed to the amp.

I need the amp not for the splitter but in order to pick up the CW TV station and to reduce "airplane flutter" since I live near a major airport. It does help with both the flutter and picking up that TV station.


----------

